# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Bernstein Interview pt 6: Propecia & Rogaine

## rbernstein

Dr. Bernstein answers common questions on Propecia (finasteride) and Rogaine (minoxidil) hair loss medications. Which is most effective? Use one or the other, or both? How do they work? What about side effects? When should someone consider a hair transplant?

This video is 6 of 9 from this interview. Watch the whole interview.
Visit and subscribe to the Bernstein Medical YouTube channel.
Follow Dr. Robert M. Bernstein on Google+

----------

